# 3 pets in 1 week :(



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

I lost my pet mouse Wicker, my fish Daisy and my love bird Trouble all this week im so sad RIP little ones


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

That's awful and im so sorry for your losses. It's bad enough to lose one let alone three all so close together. 
RIP little ones.


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

that is not good I am sorry to hear of your loss


rip and play together


----------



## Tamsin (Jul 22, 2008)

Awww Its never nice when you loose any pets let alone so close together.
Sorry for your loss.

R.I.P


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww im so sorry for your losses  RIP little ones x*


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw i'm sorry to hear you have lost them.

I am sure they are together now. xxxx


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry for your losses. Are you sure you don't have a carbon monoxide leak? It seems odd that they have all died so close together.


----------



## rodentsrus (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh man...Sorry...3 in a week that hard to talk...We had 2 hamster die 2 days apart..so I know the feeling..R.I.P. LITTLE ONES..


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

Awww.. how sad.. sorry to hear that... RIP.. prayers for them..


----------



## Daisy2006 (Nov 25, 2008)

Very sad. They will be missed.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sorry to hear about your pets......RIP and run free at rainbow bridgex


----------

